# Trumark Tapered Red Tubes



## 1980countryman (Oct 8, 2012)

i have a set fitted they seem very fast and are one of the best tubes ive tried but was wondering if anyone knew what fps they put out with 9.5mm steel?


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree. They are the best available "commercial tubes" I have access to here in the 'States'. Not sure how fast they are 'cause I don't have a chrony, but with 3/8"/(9.5mm?) steel they're screamin' fast and certainly fast enough for some quality target shooting and even hunting (with led ammo) in my opinion.

They are also the most accurate of the three types of tubing offerings from Trumark.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I've been using them in a Starship (with rotating prongs) that I just built and liked the way they shoot. After many, many shots they broke right at the pouch so I retied and they shot even better at the shorter length.

I'm waiting for some new tapered tubes from Dankung to try. Can't wait to see how they compare to the Red tubes.


----------

